# ούτε καν



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2016)

In trying to translate 'without even a protest' into Greek (see my English into Greek query in that forum, the last sentence), I thought that χωρίς ούτε καν ένα παράπονο was my best option. In looking up the exact usage of ούτε καν, I came across the above slang phrase in slang.gr. it appears that ούτε καν in slang can mean something like 'no way'. Here is the sentence in which the above phrase occurs:-
Υπάρχουν, φίλε μου, παράλληλα σύμπαντα στα οποία αναπνέουν μουνιά που ούτε καν τα φανταζόμαστε.
What exactly is that sentence supposed to mean? Parallel universes in which pussies breathe?mg:


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2016)

It's a metonymy for "girls".


----------



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2016)

I could never have guessed that. In English I can't think of any context in which 'pussies' is used as a metonymy for girls. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2016)

Isn't it logical, though?


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I could never have guessed that. In English I can't think of any context in which 'pussies' is used as a metonymy for girls. Thanks for your reply.



In some British dialects (notably estuary), _cunt_ is used the same way, but this meaning is quite probably a loan from US slang.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2016)

True, Earion. And thanks, Hellogenes. I can imagine sentences like 'cunts like her' but you can also say 'cunts like him'. Can you think of a sentence with 'cunt' used as a metonym for just a woman only?


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... In English I can't think of any context in which 'pussies' is used as a metonymy for girls. ...


Well, as a mass noun it's used massively, albeit in lower registers, in the lower counts as it were: 

pussy: _[mass noun] _Women in general, considered sexually.

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/pussy


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Can you think of a sentence with 'cunt' used as a metonym for just a woman only?



I can't (to be precise, I can but won't) because I'd rather not use the word (or misuse the fair sex) like that, but the Americans certainly can:






The Routledge Dictionary of Modern American Slang and Unconventional English

Merkins, bra, Merkins. 




Theseus said:


> ... I can imagine sentences like 'cunts like her' but you can also say 'cunts like him'. ...



Francis (Franco) Begbie: "It was fuckin' obvious that that cunt was gonnae fuck some cunt."
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0003661/quotes 

Now that's some serious ambi-fuckin'-guity.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 16, 2016)

Perhaps a certain Republican candidate has drawn some of his literary models from such authors?


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2016)

...
I very much doubt that prick would ever read Kerouac. Probably got it from his locker room days, i.e. his whole life, or from some drooling rapper babble where it's also common as well as "pussy".


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

Theseus, I live in London, where I suppose you hear everything, and I have heard the c-word used many times in this context. 
And here's another example from a Greek song: 
Αχ βρε παλιομισοφόρια,
τι τραβάν για σας τ'αγόρια

μισοφόρι= μεσοφόρι= petticoat, here women in general
παλιομισοφόρι= not an old petticoat, but the prefix παλιο-, as in παλιόπαιδο etc. here I think used as a term of endearment, as the song is humorous and lighthearted.

My grandparents also used to say for someone who had an eye for the ladies κυνηγάει τον ποδόγυρο. He is after the dress hem (used here as a collective noun, because of course they never stopped at one woman). 
Nowadays it has become more acceptable in polite company to use body parts instead of garments to denote the same.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2016)

PS If you are not familiar with the two films Λατέρνα, φτώχεια και φιλότιμο and Λατέρνα, φτώχεια και γαρύφαλο, I suggest you watch them, even without subtitles. As all speaking parts are played by professional actors (and 200 real gypsies, according to the titles), the diction is very clear, and anyway, the plot is not too complicated.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 17, 2016)

I shall watch them. I do try try to watch some YouTube snippets of Greek, with no subtitles? I shall be on holiday for the inside of this week, and I won't have access to the internet --no wifi at the place we are staying. But I hope to be back in force on Saturday.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2016)

*Αχ! βρε παλιομισοφόρια*

_Στίχοι: Αλέκος Σακελλάριος
Μουσική: Μάνος Χατζιδάκις 
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Βασίλης Αυλωνίτης
_
Ένα βράδυ στην Καστέλα
σε μια όμορφη κοπέλα,
που ’παιρνε τ’ απεριτίφ της,
ρίχτηκε ένας τσίφτης
απ’ την Κοκκινιά.

Δεν εγνώριζε όμως ότι
τα ’χε μ’ ένα Περαιώτη,
Περαιώτη ντερμπετέρη,
σίδερο στο χέρι
άσο στη μπουνιά.

Αχ ρε παλιομισοφόρια
τι τραβάν για σας τ’ αγόρια (2)

Αλλά και ο Κοκκινιώτης
ήταν παλικάρι πρώτης
και στο τέλος και οι δύο
στο νοσοκομείο
πήγαν σηκωτοί.

Και οι δύο σε αφασία
μα εκείνη σημασία
που τους έφαγε η μαρμάγκα
και με άλλο μάγκα έκανε χαρτί

Αχ ρε παλιομισοφόρια
τι τραβάν για σας τ’ αγόρια (2)


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2016)

Κάνε και μια μετάφραση τώρα  (δεν ξέρω τί σημαίνουν οι μισές λέξεις)


----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2016)

Ε, όχι και οι μισές!

Για έναν μέσο ομιλητή νομίζω ότι οι παρακάτω λέξεις ή εκφράσεις είναι ασυνήθιστες (όχι ότι συσκοτίζουν το νόημα):

*απεριτίφ*
*τσίφτης*
*ντερμπεντέρης*
*τους έφαγε η μαρμάγκα*
*
κάνω χαρτί* : ΛΚΝ *3β.* χαρτοπαιξία: _Παίζει / χάνει πολλά λεφτά στα χαρτιά. Έφαγε την περιου σία του στα χαρτιά. Tο_ ~ _είναι πάθος._ ΦΡ _χοντρό* / ψιλό*_ ~_._ ΦΡ _(παίζω) με ανοιχτά χαρτιά / ανοίγω τα χαρτιά μου,_ δεν κρύβω τις προθέσεις ή τις απόψεις μου.
Από την κυριολεκτική αυτή σημασία, πηγάζει η μεταφορική : *κάνω χαρτί*: έχω δοσοληψίες με κάποιον, έχω παρτίδες, ασχολούμαι με κάποιον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2016)

...
*ντερμπεντέρης* ο [derbedéris] θηλ. *ντερμπεντέρισσα *[derbedérisa] & *ντελμπεντέρης *ο [delbedéris] θηλ. *ντελμπεντέρισσα *[delbedérisa]: (λαϊκ.) άνθρωπος σωστός στις σχέσεις του και στη συμπεριφορά του μαζί και ανοιχτόκαρδος και αξιαγάπητος.
[τουρκ. derbeder `αλήτης΄ -ης· ανομ. υγρών συμφ. [r-r > l-r] · _ντερμπεντέρ(ης), ντελμπεντέρ(ης) -ισσα_]






Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης & Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης & Στέλλα Χασκίλ

Τρέξε, μάγκα, να ρωτήσεις να σου πουν ποια είμαι εγώ
είμαι γω γυναίκα φίνα, ντερμπεντέρισσα
που τους άντρες σαν τα ζάρια τους μπεγλέρισα

*
τσίφτης *ο [tsíftis] θηλ. *τσίφτισσα* [tsíftisa]*:* (λαϊκ.) *1.* άνθρωπος πανέξυπνος, καπάτσος. || μάγκας[SUB]2[/SUB]. *2.*άνθρωπος άψογος: *α.* στην εξωτερική του εμφάνιση. *β.* στη συμπεριφορά του· άνθρωπος εντάξει.
[αλβ. qift `γεράκι΄ _-ης_ με προώθηση της άρθρ. [i > tsi] (για τη σημ. σύγκρ. _σαΐνι_)·_ τσίφτ(ης) -ισσα_]






Μαρίκα Νίνου & Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης

Απ' όλες που αγάπησα ως τώρα στη ζωή μου
μόνο μια τσίφτισσα μικρή σκλάβωσε την ψυχή μου

Μ' έχει η τσίφτισσα τρελάνει
με τα κόλπα που μου κάνει


Καλημέρα σε όλη την κομπανία.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2016)

Earion said:


> Ε, όχι και οι μισές!
> 
> Για έναν μέσο ομιλητή νομίζω ότι οι παρακάτω λέξεις ή εκφράσεις είναι ασυνήθιστες (όχι ότι συσκοτίζουν το νόημα):
> 
> ...



Aυτά βεβαίως είναι εξαιρετικά υποκειμενικά, αλλά εγώ μόνο το "έκανε χαρτί" θα περίμενα να προβληματίζει κάποιον. 
Και τα παλιομισοφόρια, επειδή πρόκειται για ρούχο που δεν φοριέται πια (ή φοριέται; ) και για μετωνυμία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

Μα δεν είναι κι αυτό προφανές από το συγκείμενο;


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2016)

Είναι, αν και όχι απόλυτα. Εννοεί, αίφνης, όλα τα θήλεα ή μόνο κάποια; αν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι το μισοφόρι μπορεί να θεωρήσεις ότι είναι υποτιμητικό (περισσότερο από όσο είναι -πρβλ. πατσαβούρα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

Για το "έκανε χαρτί" έλεγα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 20, 2016)

Παρντόν


----------

